

How I use my Display Real Estate - arunoda
http://arunoda.me/blog/how-i-use-my-screen-realestate.html

======
sp4rki
I use a tiling window manager - dwm. Which basically means I have exactly this
layout, but easier to manage and control via keyboard. I used to use a mac pro
with divvy, sizeup, etc but the workflow is just not as good as when I'm using
dwm. Your millage may vary, but I've grown annoyed at the decisions apple
takes in OSX to cater to the most common denominator, ie. the common non techy
user that likes that their machine looks hip and works how they expect out of
the box.

~~~
arunoda
Seems like you are on Linux box? Does dwm available for OS X.

BTW: I've no big issues with Divvy's keyboard shortcuts.

~~~
sp4rki
Oh yeah I used to use Linux until a company I worked for gave me a white
Macbook. I liked it and bought a Macbook Pro. But the longer I worked with OSX
the more I got annoyed. 4 years later I'm back on Linux. I didn't meant that
you should change (which is why I said YMMV), but I just wanted to give
another point of view of the benefits of using a tiling window manager.

A quick google search resulted in this though:
<https://gist.github.com/311377>

If dwm is available in homebrew I guess it probably isn't that complicated to
get it running in OSX.

~~~
arunoda
thanks. I will give it a try.

